# Any luck at Bob Sykes?



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of stopping by on saturday. What's hitting good? Any info would be great! 

,Zach :usaflag


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A friend of mine has caught Spanish at Sikes the last three mornings. Also picked up some specks. It looks like you are coming in at a good time.


----------

